# Raising kids in the UK?



## kyleishere (Aug 1, 2007)

Do you think the UK is a good place to raise kids? Have any of you raised kids in the UK?


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

My husband raised all three of his girls here. But they're all English anyway. 

I don't see that it would be any different fundamentally than anywhere else. If you have values the schools don't teach I guess you have to be pro-active, but that sort of goes without saying in any country.


----------



## madmum (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi, i have four children and we are all English. England is not a bad place to bring up children its just like everywhere else it all depends on which area you choose to settle in, just like any country you have your good and bad on the whole schools do pretty well over here, ive not had any complaints, where was you thinking of moving?


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

True, Madmum. Might be tough if you don't know the areas though. I keep hearing that our area is a really bad place to raise children. But most of the children I've met in our neighbourhood are absolutely lovely. In fact, a couple of them aren't just well behaved, they're downright charming. Even my very proper (cough-cough) English husband said that.

So ask people who actually live in the neighbourhoods you're considering. Don't take the word of statistics.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Englands a great place to bring up kids. Theres a lot of bad press this year about gun crime etc, but in reality that only touches a very very small minority of the population and mainly in inner city areas.

Theres a good education system, a good health system (FREE) and lots for kids to get involved in right from infants school to High school.


----------



## anna_48 (Aug 24, 2007)

*Raising kids in England*

Would you guys say that Essex is a nice place to raise kids, or would Buckinghamshire be better? Which has more family activities and a better public transportation.


----------



## smcquie (Jun 11, 2007)

I would prefer to raise children back home in Australia - not because there is anything wrong with England, but because I think the weather is more condusive to outdoor activities. Not England's fault. I'd definitely have to bring them over here to learn all about the culture and where a lot of our history comes from - very important.


----------



## Malcome (Apr 7, 2009)

*Raising Kids in the UK*

My fright is about combining raising kids and working in the UK where the cost of employing nannies are very expensive. I'm relocation in few months time but this thought scares me. Is there any estimated cost for nannies monthly?


----------



## louloulou (Apr 8, 2009)

I am a British working mother of 3 living in UK. Nannies are the more expensive child care option - expect to pay well in excess of £1000 per month. Nannies are normally employed by you so beware you will be responsible for their taxes, holiday pay and any possible maternity pay etc. Normally only for the more wealthy here unless you share the cost of a nanny with another family??
The 2 most affordable & most commonly used types of child care are child minders and nurseries. 
A child minder is a qualified child care professional who would normally look after a small number of children ( up to around 4) in their own home. They are regulated and a very good affordable option for most. I have used a child minder in the past.
Expect to pay in the region of £5 per hour depending on the area. 
Nurseries are similar in cost to child minders, ( the government pays for up to 5 x2/1/2 hour sessions per week so this can reduce the costs slightly for a child who is over the age of 3.)

Hope this is of some help to you, please ask if I can help you with any thing else. Good Luck.


----------



## Malcome (Apr 7, 2009)

*Raising Kids in the UK*

Thanks Louloulou,

I will be settling in Oxford as my spouse is residence there. My first son is eligible to start school as he will be 4+ but the Child minder or nursery will be needed for my second son that will be 3 in october and is not eligible to start school by september as the Council returned the form my spouse filled for him.

Is there any website I can check for available minders or nursery in oxford?


----------



## louloulou (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi Malcome
I have done a little delving and have foud the best place to start would be direct.gov.uk you then search under parents, then child care, then oxford and it brings up a long list of schools, nurseries & childminders. I hope this is helpful.
Oxford is lovely I hope you'll be happy there. Anything else I can help with just give me a shout.


----------



## louloulou (Apr 8, 2009)

Malcome said:


> Thanks Louloulou,
> 
> I will be settling in Oxford as my spouse is residence there. My first son is eligible to start school as he will be 4+ but the Child minder or nursery will be needed for my second son that will be 3 in october and is not eligible to start school by september as the Council returned the form my spouse filled for him.
> 
> Is there any website I can check for available minders or nursery in oxford?


Try - direct.gov.uk


----------



## Malcome (Apr 7, 2009)

*Raising Kids in the UK*

Hi,

I will be moving to Oxford.


----------



## Malcome (Apr 7, 2009)

*Raising Kids in the UK*

Thanks Louloulou,

I sure helps


----------

